# Orfina Mark II picture



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Finally shot some nice ones. See now that I could have polished it up a bit..never mind. Sapphire and that black dial makes it horrible to photograph.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Cornelius, I like classic understatement. Very nice

Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cornelius

I've liked this watch for a while, but cannot find any dealers(unless not been looking properly). Did you get it in Uk?

Paul


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, I got it off Ebay because IÂ´m not too keen on the new model that has "Royal Navy" instead of Orfina on the dial. Their website offer 20% discount if there is no dealer in yuor city, sounds ok to me.









They have a smaller (37mm) version that looks very nice with the logo and the arrow though.

/Henrik


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like the dial. How good is the movement?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No, I prefer one above. It looks like 42mm version. I can't speak German, but the site gives impression it now only does small diameters. Not my style on the whole.

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

The 42 mm version has been discontinued for a couple of years now. When it was current, it retailed at over Â£600 in the UK. Great looking watch but not cheap for an ETA2824.

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ridiculous price! Must be a subsidiary of Rolex


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah, itÂ´s pretty hefty for a "simple" 2824, but I got it for less than half.









It is antimagnetic uo to 100.000 amps, if anybody cares about that.

Remmber that 7750 chronos range from $550 up to I donÂ´t know how much.

Have a nice weekend!

/Henrik


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I wasn't knocking the watch for having a 2824 movement Henrik, in fact I think this will be a future collectible. Less than half retail is a good price.

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll give you 600 Rupees for it!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice watch. There's the same model watch, but without date window, in a Christie's auction catalogue from December 2000. Estimate then was Â£200 to Â£300. Nice sized watch too, at 41mm. Becoming very hard to find.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Cornelius said:


> It is antimagnetic uo to 100.000 amps, if anybody cares about that.


 Hi all,

Without wishing to be pedantic and being a touch bored, waiting for unconcious drunks being removed from trains. Isn't magnetism measured in gauss ?

Sorry... ...

Paul D


----------

